#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

*
NIT Puducherry Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Puducherry Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Puducherry Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Puducherry Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)


Last rank of Admitted State candidate
Last rank of Admitted All India candidates

*Computer Science & Engineering*

General
82879
16450

OBC
116278
27745

SC
229307
83854

ST
118901
67601

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

General
81421
16756

OBC
116173
24363

SC
162887
75525

ST
369829
90733

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

General
61144
15015

OBC
92806
20542

SC
204499
66063

ST
195631
86170

OBC(PH)
NILL
264740





*NIT Puducherry Branches In Engineering:*
Electronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringComputer Science Engineering
*NIT Puducherry Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 26,300/- Per Year.

*NIT Puducherry Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 25,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Puducherry Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Puducherry Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Due to the lack of infrastructure, it is currently functioning in Arignar Anna Government Arts and Science College. Land for the construction of the new campus had already been confiscated near village puvam(256 acres) and is yet to be transferred from the Pondicherry government to NITPY.

*NIT Puducherry Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA. 

*NIT Puducherry Address:* NH 45A, Karaikal, Pondicherry, India.

*NIT Puducherry Campus Virtual Tour:* NA





  Similar Threads: NIT Puducherry btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie KIT Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie COE Trivandrum btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## codekiller

hey dude is this true.... i mean the information is right???? .. 92000 rank to get into nit ?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> hey dude is this true.... i mean the information is right???? .. 92000 rank to get into nit ?


Hey,
      This rank is for state candidate.....

----------

